# best smelling product



## chrisy321 (Dec 8, 2017)

bit of an odd one what is the best smelling product?, for me its chemical guys mr pink whats yours


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

chrisy321 said:


> bit of an odd one what is the best smelling product?, for me its chemical guys mr pink whats yours


Crystal rock.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Surf City Hot Rod detailer for a standard "off the shelf" product.


----------



## chrisy321 (Dec 8, 2017)

shine247 said:


> Surf City Hot Rod detailer for a standard "off the shelf" product.


:lol:and a non of the shelf product


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Swissvax onyx for wax
Odk cabin interior
Stripper scent
Ooops that's three


----------



## F16 (Jan 21, 2018)

Ocd nebula


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Infinity Wax Supergloss - lovely lemon sherbet scent.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Bouncers Satsuma Rock Wax. Amazing smell and great wax to boot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

My 3 favourites are


Adams Pumpkin Spice

Chemical Guys Bare Bones

Britemax Grimeout

Just love all these smells


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo Juice Sour power or Bouncers Done and Dusted.


----------



## chrisy321 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ross said:


> Dodo Juice Sour power or Bouncers Done and Dusted.


i am about to get some Dodo Juice Sour Power to try


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

A few already mentioned, Grimeout smells great for a pretty heavy duty apc, really heavy on the cherries. Nebula is just divine, such an unusual combination but I can’t quite place it now because I’m saving mine for special occasions, is it coconut and vanilla?

My all time fave though is Poorboys White Diamond, rich vanilla creamy milkshake (begins drooling Homer Simpson style!)


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Optimum instant detailer & leather protectant - entire garage smells of bubblegum by the end and the leather smell is very authentic to me *drools*


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

I like the smell of Dodo Juice products particularly their Mist Tropical and Light Fantastic wax.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Any of the ODK range, but if I have to narrow it done to one I like ODK Glamour


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Ooh, got to be ODK Cabin and OW Phantom for me


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

AF Spirit wax does it for me


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

ODK Cabin and Rasberry Wheel Seal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I could name a fair few tbh but once I read the question the first one that came to mind was poorboys nattys red paste wax


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

ODK cabin :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Swissvax Shield. Absolutely lovely stuff.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Swissvax Best of Show smells divine. I could eat it !


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Iron out 

/thread


----------



## chrisy321 (Dec 8, 2017)

Gixxer6 said:


> Iron out
> 
> /thread


 is that as bad as dragons breath as that is horrendous


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The Polished Bliss own brand air fresheners are easily the best smelling "detailing" product I've come across, but then that's their job. I know this isn't what I'm meant to say, I'm really not that fussed about the smell of a product.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

AF Spirit - I could almost eat it lol. DJ Red Mist is rather tasty too.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Swissvax wheel wax smells like coca cola cubes


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> Swissvax Best of Show smells divine. I could eat it !


+1 always made me hungry after putting a coat on!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Bouncers D&D for me 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

:argie: Chemical Guys butter wet wax


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Duragloss 901 that sweet cherry scent.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Obsession wax Phaenna 
AG blueberry muffin wax


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Mitchell and king wax, cant remember the name but it was purple if I remember. Smells so good


----------



## robabarker (Jan 20, 2017)

Chemical Guys Stripper Scent for an air freshener, I replaced my last one with Morning Wood for a change and it smells like Mr. Sheen 

For a QD it's Poorboys QD+. I can't figure out the smell but it's some kind of sweets, and I got far better gloss than with AF Glisten.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Zymol Destiny for me! 

Alan W


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Just received my Waxed Junkies Total Re-Seal and Limelight!! Both lush!!!!:thumb:

Sent from my VFD 900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tols (Aug 6, 2013)

Ammo Foam Paint Cleanser is my favourite:thumb:


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Swissvax Best of Show smells divine. I could eat it !


That's exactly what I was going to post, just about word for word. I want to eat it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is anyone prepared to pay more for a better smelling product or is performance key?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Britmax Cleanmax*

Britmax Cleanmax has a lush tropical smell and its purple


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Is anyone prepared to pay more for a better smelling product or is performance key?


For me performance is the most important aspect and a nice smell is a bonus and icing on the cake! 

Alan W


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Adams Tyre Shine.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Probably meguiars nxt gen wash shampoo http://amzn.to/2GIXokD


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Ammo Skin


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Derekh929 said:


> Is anyone prepared to pay more for a better smelling product or is performance key?


If part of the performance of the product is to smell nice (eg air freshener, interior detailer) then sure. Other than that, I'm really not that fussed about my tyre dressing smelling of strawberries, or waxes that smell of lemon sherbert. I quite like old school waxes like FK1000P that smell of naptha, reminds me of helping my dad polish things when I was a kid


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

From the hundreds of detailing products ive used throw the years i have no doubt that Feynlab detailer has the upper hand.
I hope thats how heaven will smell like if ill ever get there..


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Autoglanz smooth velvet original


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

ODK Cabin
Swissvax Shield/BoS
Swissvax Autobhan
Bouncer's Done and Dusted.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

probably not the best smelling product but the best smelling fallout remover i have used, autoglym magma you can barely notice the usual fallout remover stink outside when you use it


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> probably not the best smelling product but the best smelling fallout remover i have used, autoglym magma you can barely notice the usual fallout remover stink outside when you use it


It's probably not the place for this discussion but is it effective?

To keep things on track, Bilt Hamber"s Korrosol and Auto-Wheel are very effective and both smell far better than other leading fallout removers.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anything from Alien Magic, everything I’ve used has the most delicious scent it’s only common sense telling me not to drink it..lol


----------



## MJA88 (May 22, 2016)

This might be controversial. I have a few leading products others have mentioned which do smell great.

But my favourite smell is still Turtle Wax "Hard Shell Shine" liquid wax. Hard to describe, generic, fresh valet sort of smell. I no longer use it on the car but I'll admit to opening the bottle from time to time just to have a sniff


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Dodo juice blue velvet has got to be my favourite. Another one I like is autoglym super resin polish because any time I use it it brings back memories of polishing my first car.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bigkahunaburger said:


> It's probably not the place for this discussion but is it effective?
> 
> To keep things on track, Bilt Hamber"s Korrosol and Auto-Wheel are very effective and both smell far better than other leading fallout removers.


yes its effective, see my review in the autoglym section it smells much nicer than bh auto wheel lol


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

Valet pro citrus pre wash. I’ve even used it to wash down the artificial turf in my garden :lol:


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yes its effective, see my review in the autoglym section it smells much nicer than bh auto wheel lol


It's not impossible to cover the smell with these products but doing so can reduce their effectiveness...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bigkahunaburger said:


> It's not impossible to cover the smell with these products but doing so can reduce their effectiveness...


yeh i see what you mean man, but i found it very effective on wheels which wernt sealed


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yeh i see what you mean man, but i found it very effective on wheels which wernt sealed


Cheers for the views. I'll be giving it a try when I need some fallout remover


----------



## tomjcollins85 (Aug 1, 2016)

Not a cleaning product, but;


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

DJ Rainforest Rub


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

jr2007 said:


> Probably meguiars nxt gen wash shampoo http://amzn.to/2GIXokD


Second that - smells the same as the wax and spray wax!

Thanks for this thread BTW - great stuff!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

In my collection Swissvax mirage and Swissvax Bos


----------



## lamb2729 (Apr 22, 2015)

Obsession Wax Purify custom car shampoo - the passion fruit flavour (I mean scent) is lush. I still have some Adams chocolate mint detail spray which I'm rationing as it has such a fine smell too.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Britemax pure max shampoo smell like love hearts


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

Nothing special but love the smell of autoglym shampoo conditioner


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Any thing bubble gum!


Gonz.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> Any thing bubble gum!
> 
> Gonz.


Get yer sen some tutti frutti KKD Blizzard, you love it :detailer: :doublesho :thumb:!!!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

BH Cleanser Fluid
Shouldn't be sniffing it mind you


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

Recently tried Auto Elixr Paragon Shampoo and that smells amazing! Like a coconut oil type smell


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Adams done a limited edition detail spray , smelt like apple pies . Their buttery wax smells fantastic aswell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Meguiars Soft Wash Gel - the pink stuff.

Smells like marzipan I think.


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

Good old Poorboy’s Spray&Wipe


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Orchard Autocare perfection


----------

